# Transmission leak continues despite repairs



## jimmy328 (Oct 12, 2011)

I’ve replace the pan (higher capacity), the dipstick tube, and modulator trying to rule out potential leaks. Got it all back together, drove about 15 minutes to heat up the fluid, put it back in the garage and turned off the motor. I can see fluid dripping from what appears to be the modulator (replaced with O-ring) at about 20 drops per minute.

Any ideas of how to repair this? A thicker o-ring? Is there some form of a gasket maker? 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

What's the transmission? Any chance you could post pics? I spent several weekends chasing transmission leaks...trans oil pump, pan gasket, kickdown switch o-ring, speedo gear assembly, so I know what you're going through.


----------

